# Ninja Blender for a pastry shop?



## jorgecompres (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, i am opening a pastry shop and im deciding witch blender to buy. I will be blending fruits smoothies and coffee drinks. I have the opportunity to buy a Ninja Blender, do you recommended it or it would be better to pay more for a Vitamix or any of that kind????

Sorry for my bad english /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Thank you!!!

Jorge


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Vitamix blender by far!!! I have had both and the ninja is good for at home however the vitamix performs better and has a great warranty package. Also Vitamix will endure the wear and tear of being used so much where as the ninja cannot.


----------



## dylan baird (Dec 15, 2013)

Although this review from 'serious eats' doesn't take the Ninja into consideration, that is because it wasn't considered among the top three. The article was a good read and did the testing for us. I don't think that the Ninja is a terrible blender... it's just not the best.

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/12/...uipment-breville-vitamix-blendtec-review.html


----------

